

A field trip to the Internet Archive - px
http://voices.washingtonpost.com/fasterforward/2010/05/a_field_trip_to_the_internet_a.html

======
drallison
The Internet Archive is one of the great Internet resources. Everyone who uses
the Internet should be aware of their collection and support them.

